# This happen to anyone else? You can be honest.



## Lake Affected (Jan 18, 2011)

This will happen once, maybe twice a season. Which is more than enough. But sometimes I will be running the same rows that I have for years in one of my lots and the edge of my blade will catch on a drain grate or edge of a manhole cover, just a small corner or edge and it will stop the truck dead in its tracks. Usually my drink goes airborne along with loose change, cell phone, paper work and myself. I typically yell pretty loud too. I mean, I know it's there and 98% of the time it's not even an issue, but every now and again...WHAM. I have to turn the radio down and get my composure back before I can continue. 

Anyone?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

its always that first storm of the season


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Happened Saturday night to me on an exposed manhole cover in a gravel area of my biggest lot.Apparently,from the lack of snow this season,I didn't notice the grade around the cover dropped an inch or so and I nailed it on the end of one of my wings on my 9-2 Boss.Cracked the boxed beam in half on the push frame where it's welded on that side.Distorted it so bad I had to order a new push frame.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I've almost gone through the front window a few times!


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

If anyone says it has not happened to them every season atleast once then they have not plowed, or they are full of brown stuffing he worst is with the lack of snow we have had this year, I was out on the first plowable eveent we had and I hit something at a a decent speed did the WTFbacked up (mind you had been out for about 15 hours at this point) and did it agian trying to figure out what I hit beofe I raised the blade a few inches remebering there was a manhole cover there:yow!: Atleast that time it was at a slower speed and only coming from about 20 feet away. But every plow guy atleast every honest one has done this:laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Or when someone moves the curbs on you and you drill that sucker hard enough that you actually get out of the truck and look things over then get back in the truck and check left to right and up and down? Nope never happens to me, I'm a professional


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1426871 said:


> Or when someone moves the curbs on you and you drill that sucker hard enough that you actually get out of the truck and look things over then get back in the truck and check left to right and up and down? Nope never happens to me, I'm a professional


LOL. Took the words out of my mouth. Those are the worst. The old get out and make sure no fluid if pouring out of the bottom of your truck and plow move.... I saw a guy do it once. :laughing:


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

The HOA that i do has no less than 40 manhole covers and valley gutter inlets. The roads are just base coat asphalt so far, as the original developer went bankrupt. They tried to flush up the manhole covers but they still stick up ¼ to 1 ¼" I have caught them a few times, but I have them all marked with t-posts with florescent orange paint, plus I have done this place for 4 years now so I know where the bad spots are. I am usually going pretty slow because I do not need to wreck something.

A few years back when I had employees, a guy was driving my 1 ton dually dump with a 9'2" Boss Vdoing a large church that had just completed another parking expansion, there was 1 manhole cover in the whole place that was sticking up. I placed a large orange cone over it so we would remember it. Next thing I know he call me up and says we have a little problem. He NAILED that cover because as he wwas wind rowing the snow the cone was being pushed off the cover. It literally ripped the left wing off the plow....right at the center pivot pin. A new wing and we were good to go.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Only with my boss plow my Fisher trips


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

and when you do that in a skid steer your head hits the windshield so hard you can actually taste blood in you mouth,,, I think..., this of course has never happened to me since i'm a seasoned professional...:laughing:


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Pennings Garden;1426963 said:


> and when you do that in a skid steer your head hits the windshield so hard you can actually taste blood in you mouth,,, I think..., this of course has never happened to me since i'm a seasoned professional...:laughing:


This doesn't happen to my guys they're required to wear their seatbelts!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I hit my head on the ceiling last year. Now I wear my seatbelt


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Been there, done that*



tuney443;1426850 said:


> Happened Saturday night to me on an exposed manhole cover in a gravel area of my biggest lot.Apparently,from the lack of snow this season,I didn't notice the grade around the cover dropped an inch or so and I nailed it on the end of one of my wings on my 9-2 Boss.Cracked the boxed beam in half on the push frame where it's welded on that side.Distorted it so bad I had to order a new push frame.


Been there, done that with a week old 9.2. lucky for me BOSS covered the damages...


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank god for trip edge plows.
I can't believe folks still buy full trip plows.








But I sure hate snow covered speed bumps. 
They jump out at you. 
While they don't stop operations dead in your tracks they sure do interrupt 
your happy place.


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Hit a raised manhole cover once so hard I thought the plow recoil was going to blow the rear window out. Had to do the get out and check everything dance. Backed down the entrance, got out again and found the cover about 3ft from the hole. From then on I back bladed that small area till the cover was clear.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the opposite happen to me, I was backing up to push another row and it was snowing so hard I could barely see if at all. Well, I hit a light pole pretty hard. Enough that when I hit it, the light fixture broke off the top and landed in the truck bed! LOL Somehow I hit it right in the middle and left a nice "V" shape in the truck. It wasn't even my truck! The guy told me to not worry about it and get the lot cleared.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a little off topic but ill say it any how, I used to work for an asphalt maintence company and we were prepping a lot for chip seal lot was full of gravel so we took our case 621B scraped the gravel off and we found a manhole it didnt't stop the loader the operator pushed the whole thing over about 10" the boss had a few choice words for the whole crew


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We've all hit stuff that makes you eat the steering wheel but isn't it funny how when it happens to someone else you can't stop laughing! Lol! Maybe I'm missing the point here but if you know where the manholes are in the lots you plow why bit go there in the fall with another guy and a pick and take a ring or two off the casting? For what it costs to pay a guy a few hours, its definitely cheaper than fixing your plow. besides, like stated above, no matter what you use to mark manholes, the markers never stay put.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend removing anything from the manhole covers. That could get you in trouble quick.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup, it happens, but after an incident many years ago, I don't move the truck without my seatbelt on. My uncle hit a raised cover behind a shopping center, stopped the truck dead, broke the a-frame on the plow, bent the undercarriage, broke the adapter from the trans to transfer case and worst of all, dislocated his jaw from hitting the steering wheel. He was running a early 90's GMC 3500 pickup with a loaded 2yd vbox.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Manhole covers are one thing...usually that stuff is worked out after the first event. What about the frost heaves that change all season. One day the lot is smooth, you can really cook, next time you can't believe the air bag didn't go off. Even worse though is the ridges you find while shoveling. My snowblower starter froze on me Saturday, so I was left to shovel all my walks. Trying to make up for lost time, I was flying. Hit a joint in the concrete and I felt it from head to toes, that hurts. Bounced the shovel back so hard I punched myself in the face. I wouldn't feel so dumb if it hadn't taken me 3 or 4 times of exactly this happening before I decided to slow down a little. Happens at least a few times a year.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

A friend of mine hit something in a lot going really fast once that his girlfriend's head actually cracked the windshield. Ouch. I always wear my seatbelt


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

I smoked a curb hard enough last night that the back pressure from my wing slamming back blew the gasket on my Hydro tank. I guess its common on the unimount v's. I was looking through a haze of fluid on my windshield the rest of the night. Not to mention the 2 quarts of fluid that I burned through.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

that's exactly how I cracked my windshield on a blistering cold night. It will wake you up that's for sure!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1426871 said:


> Or when someone moves the curbs on you and you drill that sucker hard enough that you actually get out of the truck and look things over then get back in the truck and check left to right and up and down? Nope never happens to me, I'm a professional


Nope, never happened to me, I'm a professional. :laughing:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

JTVLandscaping;1427232 said:


> Manhole covers are one thing...usually that stuff is worked out after the first event. What about the frost heaves that change all season. One day the lot is smooth, you can really cook, next time you can't believe the air bag didn't go off. Even worse though is the ridges you find while shoveling. My snowblower starter froze on me Saturday, so I was left to shovel all my walks. Trying to make up for lost time, I was flying. Hit a joint in the concrete and I felt it from head to toes, that hurts. Bounced the shovel back so hard I punched myself in the face. I wouldn't feel so dumb if it hadn't taken me 3 or 4 times of exactly this happening before I decided to slow down a little. Happens at least a few times a year.


HAHA. I'm only laughing because I know exactly how that feels.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

JTVLandscaping;1427232 said:


> Hit a joint in the concrete and I felt it from head to toes, that hurts. Bounced the shovel back so hard I punched myself in the face. I wouldn't feel so dumb if it hadn't taken me 3 or 4 times of exactly this happening before I decided to slow down a little. Happens at least a few times a year.


Im laughing so hard right now its not funny! I swear I did this same exact thing two weeks ago. NEVER shovel but had to this time around and boy I was cursing the concrete guy the whole time. The last one I hit made me feel like I had to poop I hit it so hard.

And yea Ive peeled my face off the windshield once or twice and checked the blade. Getting a 5 point harness and one of those go kart padded steering wheels next year. It usually only happens once a year but its always at 3 or 4am and scares the ever living hell outta you.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Hit a manhole cover in a lot at a building my family owns in my dads 02 Dodge 1500 with a 8ft boss trip edge, I am pretty sure the whole truck lifted up and got pushed back... and I spilled my coke.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1427155 said:


> I wouldn't recommend removing anything from the manhole covers. That could get you in trouble quick.


I fail to see how taking a ring or two off a manhole is going to get you in trouble. They are designed to be added or removed as necessary to adjust for grade changes. Take em off, put them somewhere safe for the winter and put them back in the spring when your done plowing. There are no legal issues here unless you take them out of the roadway and try to turn them in for scrap.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

496 BB;1427419 said:


> Im laughing so hard right now its not funny! I swear I did this same exact thing two weeks ago. NEVER shovel but had to this time around and boy I was cursing the concrete guy the whole time. The last one I hit made me feel like I had to poop I hit it so hard.


I learned the hard way, its very important how you hold the shovel, too low and...well we can all guess how that ends. I find its bad for business if your customers see you curled up on the ground crying...just saying.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I've done it. I blew two hoses in one year on the same manhole! The first time I blew the right angle, and the second I blew the left. both times I was was going way to fast scraping up after 15+ hours behind the wheel.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

JD 310c scraping mud off a road, removed windshield with my face, manhole cover. Bobcat pushing snow manhole bucket folded under machine. Needed a new bucket.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

At the Wally World I plowed for 4 yrs. , there's one manhole cover that You only hit when going East to West , for the past 3 yrs. , I have tried to warn the plow truck driver's . But silly Me . I took French in School ( Who Knew ) LOL
So I just sit back and watch the Fun while the wife shops .


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

There is one manhole cover that seems to always get us, it even sent my brother to the hospital for stitches last year. I have permission to take a grinder to it when I remember to.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow reading all these reminds me of how my heart stops when i crush something. Then I scream M____-F____!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless people are watching, then I act like nothing happened hahaha.

I watched a friend of mine hit an old well casing with a D6 dozer cruising in 2nd. The ass end of the dozer came off the ground and he ended up on top of the little dash by the tiny window! That was insane


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to plow a large outlet mall in my area. Every year on the first push, there was this one manhole that would get me every time. the force of the trip edge on my fisher whould toss the plow up in the air so hard and fast that it would knock my plow lights all out of whack. one would be pointing at the squirrels in the trees while the other one would be looking for worms in the ground. First time it happened to me, I thought for sure the air bags should have gone off and I was going to see the front bumper up in the wheel wells


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I had my guys plowing the village roads and that morning I reminded them remember that manhole over on Howard st.it sticks up about an inch. So later that morning I had some time to kill so I though I would help out the guys so I started to plow that street with my pick up and guess what I forgot about I think I woke up the people in the house because the yard light came on. I'm glad my guys do as I say not as I do.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone else have a visual sense of mind and sit here and laugh their ass off picturing all of these happening? Or is it just me :laughing:


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

when I was 18 and though I knew more about plowing then the guy I worked for is when I did it the first time! After the storm I was cleaning up this apartment complex with an old New Holland 555 skid with a bucket on it. as i was scraping up the snow right next to the curb, right in front of the management office the bucket caught the curb seem that was jutting out. I ended up half out of the machine with my face resting on the back of the bucket just got a bloody nose but got a whole bunch of knowledge from that experience.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowplowchick;1427242 said:


> A friend of mine hit something in a lot going really fast once that his girlfriend's head actually cracked the windshield. Ouch. I always wear my seatbelt


The funny part the mark on the windshield was on the drivers side.  I've got out of the truck before just to make sure I didn't run over the blade. I did some how manage to crack the moulding for the sun visor with my head. It seems the bigger the blade the less chance you have of catching something.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

USMCMP5811;1428241 said:


> I used to plow a large outlet mall in my area. Every year on the first push, there was this one manhole that would get me every time. the force of the trip edge on my fisher whould toss the plow up in the air so hard and fast that it would knock my plow lights all out of whack. one would be pointing at the squirrels in the trees while the other one would be looking for worms in the ground. First time it happened to me, I thought for sure the air bags should have gone off and I was going to see the front bumper up in the wheel wells


Wrentham outlets?


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

JD Dave;1428639 said:


> The funny part the mark on the windshield was on the drivers side.


ha ha. I wasn't in the truck, just saw the aftermath.



JD Dave;1428639 said:


> I did some how manage to crack the moulding for the sun visor with my head.


So, that is what happened to you.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

backwards through a wallgreens drive through pharmacy....cement meets black top...

stopped me dead and tossed me so hard I laid on the seat for at least a few min wondering if the pain in my neck wasnt going to stop do i call 911??....kinda scared me as my neck NEVR hurt that bad before or since.....i mean it felt like i got stabbed. 

i was like...what do i say..."operator....well i'm disabled in a closed Walgreen and i think i broke my neck plowing...LOL"


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lake Affected;1426797 said:


> This will happen once, maybe twice a season. Which is more than enough. But sometimes I will be running the same rows that I have for years in one of my lots and the edge of my blade will catch on a drain grate or edge of a manhole cover, just a small corner or edge and it will stop the truck dead in its tracks. Usually my drink goes airborne along with loose change, cell phone, paper work and myself. I typically yell pretty loud too. I mean, I know it's there and 98% of the time it's not even an issue, but every now and again...WHAM. I have to turn the radio down and get my composure back before I can continue.
> 
> Anyone?


helmet and mouthpiece not included

we walk our properties before each season . mark freeze/thaw problem areas with cones(inlets,covers) . can save you big repair costs.
no surprizes here thank you


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Apartment complex I've done for 4 years a bunch of those little water shutoff cap things. There's one that I've hit every year, but I know it's there, so I usually just bump it, occasionally knocking the cover off, and sometime whacking it pretty good when you forget it's there. There's another that we documented when we first started servicing the account, it sticks up, but the surrounding asphalt is high enough that the blade didn't catch it... Until this year... Whacked that sucker so hard the beginning this season I shattered the 5/8" cutting edge.  Good news is though, I won't hit it the rest of the year! 

The musical curbs that move around between storms really get me too... :laughing:


----------



## Lkohan (Dec 31, 2011)

I did it last year while cruising in 2nd gear. Of course I was comfortable and my foot was nowhere near the clutch. It was a parking lot. I did it right in front of my partner. So I jarred myself and then stalled in one shot. My partner saw the whole thing and he was laughing his a$$ off.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Ya First plow in new lot that I walked ,took notes told myself it was there looked out for then my shovel monkey jumped in and next pass Ka-Bam theres that F-in cover! thought he was going to tuck and roll!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

496 BB;1428368 said:


> Does anyone else have a visual sense of mind and sit here and laugh their ass off picturing all of these happening? Or is it just me :laughing:


I picture each one, and I feel their pain.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Dissociative;1428724 said:


> backwards through a wallgreens drive through pharmacy....cement meets black top...
> 
> stopped me dead and tossed me so hard I laid on the seat for at least a few min wondering if the pain in my neck wasnt going to stop do i call 911??....kinda scared me as my neck NEVR hurt that bad before or since.....i mean it felt like i got stabbed.
> 
> i was like...what do i say..."operator....well i'm disabled in a closed Walgreen and i think i broke my neck plowing...LOL"


:laughing: I know that feeling!


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

The plow guy that was doing one of the 5 commercials i now plow, last year hit a 5ft diameter manhole so hard it broke the steel seat it sits in so now the cover is exposed... well me not knowing must have tapped it "usually lift my blade up" next pass dropped the right front of the truck down in it. :realmad: needless to say i wasnt happy and never knew i hit it.... till i fell in LOL had to angle the plow and try and force it back down while backing out.... was a cluster f*** and EMBARRASSING.. now i stay waaaaaay away.. come to think of it i still need a handle for my plow mount because of that :laughing:


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

BPS#1;1427033 said:


> Thank god for trip edge plows.
> I can't believe folks still buy full trip plows.
> 
> But I sure hate snow covered speed bumps.
> ...


I have a parking lot full of speed bumps, I wasn't paying attention when I entered the lot hit the speed bump so hard that my spare tire fell out of the carriage. Mabye from stacking all day too....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Lake Affected;1426797 said:


> This will happen once, maybe twice a season. Which is more than enough. But sometimes I will be running the same rows that I have for years in one of my lots and the edge of my blade will catch on a drain grate or edge of a manhole cover, just a small corner or edge and it will stop the truck dead in its tracks. Usually my drink goes airborne along with loose change, cell phone, paper work and myself. I typically yell pretty loud too. I mean, I know it's there and 98% of the time it's not even an issue, but every now and again...WHAM. I have to turn the radio down and get my composure back before I can continue.
> 
> Anyone?


It happens to everyone. Be happy you're in a truck and not a skid loader with a snow bucket on it. There is no give when you hit something then.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lake Affected;1426797 said:


> This will happen once, maybe twice a season. Which is more than enough. But sometimes I will be running the same rows that I have for years in one of my lots and the edge of my blade will catch on a drain grate or edge of a manhole cover, just a small corner or edge and it will stop the truck dead in its tracks. Usually my drink goes airborne along with loose change, cell phone, paper work and myself. I typically yell pretty loud too. I mean, I know it's there and 98% of the time it's not even an issue, but every now and again...WHAM. I have to turn the radio down and get my composure back before I can continue.
> 
> Anyone?


Hit manhole cover once It didnt stop me But after backing up from snow pile seen a line in the snow Thought dang what did I break and its dragging It was my cutting edge brand new edge broke in half busted out all holes on edge besides one it was dragging
Went shop found a old edge crank welder up on high and weld it on Its lasted rest of the night
Thats when I started make my own edges


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

This thread makes me not want to plow anymore.
Last year I hit a nice crack in the pavement at a chruch I plow, the thing is the plow was fully angled LEFT. so the point on the right side of the cutting edge hit dead on. That was enough to stop my mason dump dead, and make me almost piss myself.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Lake Affected;1426797 said:


> This will happen once, maybe twice a season. Which is more than enough. But sometimes I will be running the same rows that I have for years in one of my lots and the edge of my blade will catch on a drain grate or edge of a manhole cover, just a small corner or edge and it will stop the truck dead in its tracks. Usually my drink goes airborne along with loose change, cell phone, paper work and myself. I typically yell pretty loud too. I mean, I know it's there and 98% of the time it's not even an issue, but every now and again...WHAM. I have to turn the radio down and get my composure back before I can continue.
> 
> Anyone?


ok, maybe im missing something here. plows are designed to trip so that your plow will lift up and go over the obstacle. i know that boss v plows dont work like this since a v plow has to have a drip edge not trip blade while in v mode, but you have a strait blade. why does it not jsut trip and go over the man hole?

that said. i was finishing up a lot this year and going maybe a lil fast, hit some ice and SLAMMED the curb. plow went up over the curb but i still got out and checked everything over. all seemed well.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

birddseedd;1431966 said:


> ok, maybe im missing something here. plows are designed to trip so that your plow will lift up and go over the obstacle. i know that boss v plows dont work like this since a v plow has to have a drip edge not trip blade while in v mode, but you have a strait blade. why does it not jsut trip and go over the man hole?
> 
> that said. i was finishing up a lot this year and going maybe a lil fast, hit some ice and SLAMMED the curb. plow went up over the curb but i still got out and checked everything over. all seemed well.


Sometimes big heavy plows dont trip on objects that small. hitting a crack or a sharp, raised edge will just pop the plow up instead of tripping it. like my 9' pro plus has 4 trip springs so that sucker doesnt trip very easily at all. i need a larger obstacle like a raised curb or a burm at the top of a driveway for it to actually trip.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i can see the smaller object not trip as well, but at the same time wouldnt that smaller object not be able to stop your truck. as you said, wouldnt the blade pop up and still go over it?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1432270 said:


> i can see the smaller object not trip as well, but at the same time wouldnt that smaller object not be able to stop your truck. as you said, wouldnt the blade pop up and still go over it?


It all depends on speed and size the faster you go when you hit something it jars everything and doesn't trip as easy but at slow speed it has a easier time releasing the tension and streching the springs also depends how tight they are tensioned!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Canplow;1432350 said:


> It all depends on speed and size the faster you go when you hit something it jars everything and doesn't trip as easy but at slow speed it has a easier time releasing the tension and streching the springs also depends how tight they are tensioned!


shrugs. im a noob


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1427540 said:


> I learned the hard way, its very important how you hold the shovel, too low and...well we can all guess how that ends. I find its bad for business if your customers see you curled up on the ground crying...just saying.


That's the best post yet.

I've goosed myself in the summer time landscaping and might smart myself and the owners come out and ask if I'm OK and need a glass of water.

I just walk it off.....:laughing:

As for hitting stuff, generally I don't have any issues with man-hole covers. I don't know if it's because my plow is a trip edge, and it's a 9 footer, but I've never been stopped by anything less than a curb.

The worst is about 8 years ago, when I was working for someone else, and was sent to an unfinished sub-division of condos. On the backside, I found an island that hadn't been landscaped and hit the sucker head on at maybe 5mph. Bent the heck out of the A-frame on the boss plow that I was using and everything in the truck was on the floor.

.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1432389 said:


> That's the best post yet.
> 
> I've goosed myself in the summer time landscaping and might smart myself and the owners come out and ask if I'm OK and need a glass of water.
> 
> ...


at only 5 mph? i hit a curb the other day doing like 20 and didnt hurt anything but my pride


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1432397 said:


> at only 5 mph? i hit a curb the other day doing like 20 and didnt hurt anything but my pride


Well with those six springs, it should have just tripped!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1432422 said:


> Well with those six springs, it should have just tripped!


it did trip. and only 4 springs. iv been thinking about 6. it still seems to trip real easy if i get wet packed snow.

other than tht it works great.

need a shock absorber too


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

didnt happen in a plow truck but on a UTV, plow got caught up on a man whole...didnt take the top off but stopped me in my tracks


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1432364 said:


> shrugs. im a noob


I was just answering to the best of my knowledge were all here to learn.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Canplow;1432552 said:


> I was just answering to the best of my knowledge were all here to learn.


esspicially the noob like me


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1432558 said:


> esspicially the noob like me


You cant be that new with over 600+ posts?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Canplow;1432565 said:


> You cant be that new with over 600+ posts?


this is my second season plowing.

my plow consists of 3 parts from 3 different kidns of plows and an a frame that noone seems to be able to identify.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1432571 said:


> this is my second season plowing.
> 
> my plow consists of 3 parts from 3 different kidns of plows and an a frame that noone seems to be able to identify.


I see this site is definatly a wealth of info !


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Canplow;1432565 said:


> You cant be that new with over 600+ posts?


Looks can be deceiving, 590 of those were patting himself on the back for his superior fabrication skills and then complaining his plow fell off the truck due to his "slightly less than superior" welding skills.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to give a real life picture to this conversation











talk about a wake up call


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wizardsr;1432659 said:


> Looks can be deceiving, 590 of those were patting himself on the back for his superior fabrication skills and then complaining his plow fell off the truck due to his "slightly less than superior" welding skills.


i never actualy said that. somethign yall made up. i jsut wanted to share. and the only weld iv ever done with a decent welder that has failed is the mounts to the undercarriage which ill probably hire a guy to do. tho the welder i talked to showed me waht i was doing wrong. shrugs, ill probably pay him anyway, its a part that needs a bit more partice.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

iamhere;1432676 said:


> Just to give a real life picture to this conversation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. maybe ill stick with 4 springs. my plow would never pop up hard like that. jsut trips forward, lifts a little, and goes over the obstruction.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

wizardsr;1432659 said:


> Looks can be deceiving, 590 of those were patting himself on the back for his superior fabrication skills and then complaining his plow fell off the truck due to his "slightly less than superior" welding skills.


Lmao that too much my stomach hurts from laughing is this him?



 That too funny nice Kia:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Canplow;1432731 said:


> Lmao that too much my stomach hurts from laughing is this him?
> 
> 
> 
> That too funny nice Kia:laughing:


no. if it were me it would be on my vfr750 (next year project in the mix)


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1432397 said:


> at only 5 mph? i hit a curb the other day doing like 20 and didnt hurt anything but my pride


Ya, tell me about it. Not sure how I bent the A-frame going that slow. Must have been one of those situations where the stars aligned just right to rock my world.

It was a complete dead stop too. Not a glancing blow. Strait up smacked it and sent everything in the truck flying.

...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

White Gardens;1432821 said:


> Ya, tell me about it. Not sure how I bent the A-frame going that slow. Must have been one of those situations where the stars aligned just right to rock my world.
> 
> It was a complete dead stop too. Not a glancing blow. Strait up smacked it and sent everything in the truck flying.
> 
> ...


thats really strange. i mean. its alot of weight and force. i suppose the real question is why it did not trip. i guess i jsut dotn get it. im told if it weighs enough it wont trip,

i guess. coudl it be that there is too much tension keeping it from tripping. it seems to me it shoudl be made to trip easier so that its not so harsh on your truck and plow

?

shurgs. still a noob


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

birddseedd;1432898 said:


> thats really strange. i mean. its alot of weight and force. i suppose the real question is why it did not trip. i guess i jsut dotn get it. im told if it weighs enough it wont trip,
> 
> i guess. coudl it be that there is too much tension keeping it from tripping. it seems to me it shoudl be made to trip easier so that its not so harsh on your truck and plow
> 
> ...


Not strange at all. Full trip moldboards don't trip as easy when they're angled. Most of the damage I've seen from hitting things usually occurs when the blade is angled. Trip edge plows have a little advantage in that respect. Just physics...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wizardsr;1432943 said:


> Not strange at all. Full trip moldboards don't trip as easy when they're angled. Most of the damage I've seen from hitting things usually occurs when the blade is angled. Trip edge plows have a little advantage in that respect. Just physics...


did nto think of that. that makes lots of sense.

what i dotn understand, is a trip edge is said to need a simular pressure as trip blades. so how come trip edges dont seem to have thsi problem? even on v plows.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I think its the way they pivot full trips trip the top forward and I think trip edges trip the cut edge back from bottom like a push pull difference


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hitting a curb "at like 20" would hurt more than your pride.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

cubanb343;1433000 said:


> Hitting a curb "at like 20" would hurt more than your pride.


my plow triped, so thats where alot of hte shock was obsorbed. nothign broke.


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

This month one of my workers who has plowed the same route for the last 5 years hit a well know manhole on a condo roadway doing about 25 mph did 500 bucks of damged parts to his front end . SUCKS one of the joys of plowing . We had a few boss Aframs bent before on boss 9 foot vxts from hitting covers and cracked concrete also had a worker call me letting me know that his vee plow had broken the left wing clean off when back bladeing around the corner of brick building. Or spending 2 hours after plowing going threw the now plies trying to find 2 covers that your loader poped out in a big lot haha that sucked....SO yea i have hit smashed cracked broke and kissed my windsheld a few times . im used to spending 1200 a nite on gas and at least 350 bucks on broken crap each storm i guess you have to pay to play .

Loveing Plow site .com thanks guys you all plow smart and safe lets all try to make some cash this winter !


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wife hit a pot hole and cracked the frame of our car last winger.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

How about when you have 2 of your guys riding together on a new route so they both know what has to be done and they call you and tell you the front tire fell off of the blade truck and you ask if the studs broke and they say no the hub and all came off. Then you are trying to figure out how to take care of this and in the back ground you start to hear them laugh. Thats the first time they pulled one over on me and I told them it would be the last. But I did get a laugh out of it myself.:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

birddseedd;1432898 said:


> thats really strange. i mean. its alot of weight and force. i suppose the real question is why it did not trip. i guess i jsut dotn get it. im told if it weighs enough it wont trip,
> 
> i guess. coudl it be that there is too much tension keeping it from tripping. it seems to me it shoudl be made to trip easier so that its not so harsh on your truck and plow
> 
> shurgs. still a noob


It was a boss V plow and I was trying to figure out the lot, so If I recall, I had the plow in a slight backward V-position. All the force was basically absorbed strait into the A-frame.

As for my truck, my trip edge usually trips OK on a curb, but usually I'm already slowing down or stopped. The only real issue I see on a trip edge over a full trip moldboard is that I had to have my A-frame straitened out this year as the force it takes to trip the edge transfers back to the A-frame and it had Bowed or slightly curled on me from general use. That is also due to the bad angle of the a-frame (getting ready to do a 2"lift on the front of the truck) and the fact the A-frame is the same one used for all the plows in that year, so it wasn't any heavier than a 6.5 plow A-frame.

...


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Manhole cover, drain, curb, etc.... just another word for WAKE UP!!!


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

The last time out I plowed a property we have but never plowed my self. Well lets just say the curb line sticks up about an inch from the main road way and sure enough I never saw it. Lunch box, coffee cup, and I think my head hit the dash!!!!!! Woke me the eff up!!!!


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

The drain grate at the end of the drive thru at DQ i always try to lift before i hit it but sure enough ba bang full trip boing there goes my clean windshield full of coffee and high approaches on a few drives


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I clipped a curb at about 10 mph a couple nights ago.

Sounded as bad as pile driving a chevy at 50 mph. 
Lucky me it wasn't so damaging as that!

Sure woke me right up.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BPS#1;1441260 said:


> I clipped a curb at about 10 mph a couple nights ago.
> 
> Sounded as bad as pile driving a chevy at 50 mph.
> Lucky me it wasn't so damaging as that!
> ...


you were plowing while asleep? :laughing:

sry, im silly 
Thumbs Up


----------

